# anrufersprüche



## Anna Renate (10 Januar 2011)

Ich habe toi, toi, toi bisher noch nicht so einen Anruf bekommen.

Im allgemeinen lege ich den Höhrer bei solch Anrufen sofort wieder auf ohne
etwas gesagt zu haben.

Mit welchen Spruch melden die sich denn?


----------



## peter999 (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*



Anna Renate schrieb:


> Ich habe toi, toi, toi bisher noch nicht so einen Anruf bekommen.
> 
> Im allgemeinen lege ich den Höhrer bei solch Anrufen sofort wieder auf ohne
> etwas gesagt zu haben.
> ...



????Kein Schwein ruft mich an .........   Muss jetzt nach dem "me too" Fred auch noch ein "me not" fred eröffnet werden?


----------



## Anna Renate (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*

Ähh was soll das denn?


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*



Anna Renate schrieb:


> Ähh was soll das denn?



Bist doch selber schuld, warum meldet ihr euch bei allen Gewinnspielseiten an. 
Ich gebe meine Rufnummer nur meinen Freunden, folglich hab ich keine Probleme mit fremden anrufen.


----------



## Devilfrank (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bist doch selber schuld, warum meldet ihr euch bei allen Gewinnspielseiten an.
> Ich gebe meine Rufnummer nur meinen Freunden, folglich hab ich keine Probleme mit fremden anrufen.



Was das denn für Quatsch! Noch nichts vom schwunghaften Datenhandel, Cold Calls usw. gehört? Also erstmal Hirn einschalten, dann posten. Danke!


----------



## technofreak (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*



Devilfrank schrieb:


> Also erstmal Hirn einschalten


Sofern vorhanden.


Devilfrank schrieb:


> dann posten.


Einfach drauflosblubbern ist ja  insbesondere bei den  Anonymussen so viel einfacher...


----------



## Anna Renate (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: anrufersprüche*

Ich habe mich noch nie bei Gewinnspielen angemeldet.
Da bekommt man Post und hat 1000 Euro gewonnen. Wieso habe ich gewonnen, wenn ich nirgends
mitgespielt habe. Aber das ist Off Topic.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: anrufersprüche*



Anna Renate schrieb:


> Ich habe mich noch nie bei Gewinnspielen angemeldet.


Ich auch nicht.  und?


----------



## Anna Renate (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: anrufersprüche*

Bekomme dennoch Anrufe. Allerdings in diesem Jahr noch nicht.:-D
Auf Holz klopfe.

Das war eigentlich die Antwort hier drauf:



*Bist doch selber schuld, warum meldet ihr euch bei allen Gewinnspielseiten an.
Ich gebe meine Rufnummer nur meinen Freunden, folglich hab ich keine Probleme mit fremden anrufen*


----------



## Dragonheart (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: anrufersprüche*

Wir bekommen regelmäßig Anrufe von irgendwelchen Branchenbüchern, wir hätten uns da angemeldet und das kostenlose Jahr sei nun abgelaufen. Damit wir dann den angeblichen "Vertrag" beenden können, benötigen sie immer zum "Abgleich" die Kontodaten. 

Wir sagen dann immer nur, das wir keinen Vertrag mit irgendeinen Branchenbuch haben, und dann tschüss.

Hartnäckige Anrufer sperren wir dann aus, geht mit dem Sicherheitspaket der T-Com recht gut.


----------



## Zwergtina90 (12 April 2011)

*AW: anrufersprüche*

Ich finde das auch immer wieder erstaunlich, wie viele anrufe bei mir ankommen...und ich bin noch nicht mal für irgendeinen Newsletter oder sonstiges angemeldet und bekomme emails ohne ende und anrufe noch und nöcher... ich checks einfach nicht.


----------

